# knots & ties?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

What kind of knots and ties are you guys using?


----------



## CatchFeesh (May 21, 2009)

I use all Trilene knots


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Improved clinch or trilene for me


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

have been using the fish N fool knot for yrsI think it was the winner on the show N. American Fisherman in their knot wars episodes.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I use Spiderwire or Power Pro braided line. Spiderwire had shown a clinch knot but doubling the end of the line before tying it. That has worked well for me.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Double Uni-knot, I've never had it slip or break.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Trilene or Palomars here depending on the line. I try to use all palomars but on heavier mono I find they are hard to cinch down.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

snelled to the hook and polymar to the leader


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

palomars all the way


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I use nothing but polamer knots...I used to use the trilene knot and it seemed to slip on me too easily...I have never lost a fish due to faulty knots since I started useing the polamer knot.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

truck said:


> have been using the fish N fool knot for yrsI think it was the winner on the show N. American Fisherman in their knot wars episodes.



Damn good knot. Its all I use now.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Joey209 said:


> snelled to the hook and polymar to the leader


Exactly what I use.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Joey209 said:


> snelled to the hook and polymar to the leader


I tried that for the first time... thats all im going to use now.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

only palomar for me


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

ducky152000 said:


> only palomar for me


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

